# CSM Army Project - Apoc size



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

So... big armies are fun. =) As you can see from the picture below, I have a bit of a way to go.










Let me take you on a tour. In the picture below, you'll see a Devastator squad of normal space marines. According to the GW guy at the store, you get more options from a normal SM squad, and they are easy to convert to Havoks. While they aren't critical to any immediate plan, they come with lots of fun bitz, a nice heavy weapons squad, and weapon options!

1000 Sons are sitting next to them. I still want one more box of Sons for two units, but until I get this unit done, I don't wanna tempt the wife anymore than I already do.










A large group of possessed SM's in the top, and Khorne, vanilla marines, and plague marines in the bottem. The top foam was all picked up from Ebay for a good price. The plague marines in the row second from the bottom bottom (the 6 starting from the 2nd on the left) are really nicely done and I won't be retouching them.

The Khorne 'zerkers are battle hardened and after playing around, I've come up with a solid color scheme for them (the traditional full red with gold outline). Anyways...










Some of my latest purchases as well as first vehicle builds. The Defiler in the top left was a good buy on ebay. I had to remodel the front left claw as it was facing up, making the whole model front heavy. I am now in the process of repainting it.

I built the unpainted rhino last night. The launcher attatched is pinned on so it can be rotated, but it's also removable should I not want to spend the points. In it's place, I have a plate with a chaos symbol on for added bitz factor and to cover up the unsightly hole. I have 2 more rhinos still in the box. The painted rhino was my first vehicle paint job. The predator is a beautiful model from ebay. It's well painted, and the top wasn't glued on, and the weapons are all able to be moved. The turret is metal, too!

The chaos lord on the horse was my first HQ. I've finished my DP, so I'll be putting him aside to repaint him later.

Next up is 2 CSM's with nice weapons. I liked the models, and since they were already put together, I picked up the pack.

Next come the 4 Obliterator packs that still need finishing. That will give me a total of 6 Oblits. For those following along, it means I still need 3 more for a full Cult for Apoc.

Finally, my dreadnought which I built before learning the art of pinning. It's all metal, and was no fun.










Next up are the things still in the box. Three chaos lords. I plan on using one for bits, but the other two will give me at least one sorcerer. Above them is my recently acquired box of Noise Marines! Whee! The marines sit on a Vindicator still in the box. Next up is the 2 boxes of Khorne 'zerkers. I didn't want to build them until I had a rhino for each squad I'd field. Beside them is my Land Raider. I keep thinking about building it just to scare the bejesus out of the Orc player I play against (who is absolutely fearful of any Land Raider). Below the raider is a Biker. I have another Biker sitting around here somewhere. But yeah, I have 8 other bikers, but we'll get to that shortly. Chaos Raptors are next. I love the models, they look cool, they are metal (which I am now comfortable with building and painting), and they are, well, just plain cool. Next in line is the 2nd Dreadnought that still needs to be put together. But after the first one, and the fact that I don't foresee needing a second one any time soon, here he sits.










From top to bottom... first is more CSMs along with 5 terminators. There are some slightly mod'ed space marines to use melta's or plasmas as needed. In the blue top, I have 8 bikes. The riders aren't shown in the picture, but I do have them, including one set for a champion. Unfortunately, this is only half what I need for the Hounds of Huron which I would love to field at one point. The paint scheme is mostly going to be traditional Black Legion colors, but with a red front. The far right one has the most work done on it, with me experimenting with colors.

At the bottom you'll see a few more extra space marines, and old Khorne, my newly built DP, and 2 recently constructed Oblits.










The sprues on the bottom (in black) are 2 boxes of CSM. The sprues up top are possessed as well as extra sprues from various boxes.










Below these boxes you'll see 2 boxes, each a rhino. These will be built soon (though i'll probably get the noise marines done first).










Right now I'm more worried about building the models, putting everything together, getting weapons and squads set. Certain squads I'm happy with I've done a single figure as a test to see what color scheme I'll work with.

CSM is fun. While I want the black and gold colors to remain throughout the army, I don't mind adding different variations throughout. It is Chaos, after all.

CSM is an army I plan on building up for Apoc games. While I mostly want to build up a strong core for 1000-2000 point games, I do like the idea of several large units of pure Vanilla for much larger games. I like variety.

I still plan on picking up 2 more boxes of Term's (for a total of 15), 3 more oblits, 6 more bikers, and a rather large Imperial tank (not sure which one I want) for a Plaguereaper.  This is amongst adding in more transports for each troop unit.

I'll keep this updated with my latest additions and finished models.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome ideas, can't wait to see the final finished army

and i wish i had that sort of money to spend!

keep it up

edd


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

I'll be posting new units and finished models as I get them done. Working on the Emperor's children box at the moment.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Holy crap you have a lot of work to do it would take me a year to do that much (Mind you I over paint my models).


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! That is one ambitious project. Keep us posted.:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very cool sir! Cant wait to see how far you get before you go nuts! lol!!!!

Keep us posted I for see some rep 

Chaosftw


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

well.... i know the feeling that you are facing now. I currently have 5,000 pts of BT assembled but still need to paint it all.

Good luck, ill be keeping up with this one


----------



## Aretak (Apr 1, 2009)

Seems like it should be fun for you. Good luck!


----------

